# Dave Barnsdale



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

great plug for a good archery representative! I chatted with him for a couple of minutes at an ATA show once, straight shooter!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I been tellin' ya............


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Pics*

Would love to see pics


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

H-Man,
You must have a bow like Dave built for David Hughes, he has just recently been to Africa with it.
I had Dave build me a huntin' bow last year... got 'im to do a mat finish on the limbs but he didn't say anything about a camo'ed riser. So I just used a wide grip tape and covered what was a little too shiny. Sure doesn't do justice to the bow, but it works...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have shot around the country with dave many times and talked with him also. He is very passionate about what he does and has been in the business for 19 years now is what he told me this weekend over in Ill at the Prestleys shoot. I used to shoot a pse mach 11 that had his limbs on it and it shot better than i could make it shoot. He will go out of his way to help a fellow archer out.  AC


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

fuelracerpat said:


> I been tellin' ya............


 Hell, no one listens to me either....I been preaching the Barnsdale gospel for a really long time, but there are still many who are lured by the big dollar catalogs, the hype, and fancy shooter's shirts. All that glitters isn't gold.....At least Jim now understands I know whereof I speak........Can I get an AMEN???????


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Gotta love his slogan...


*"More forgiving than your Mama"*


:wink:


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought a used Barnesdale last year, and had the exact same experience. Dave helped me get it in spec, and was extremely generous with his time. He is a really great guy and fun to talk with.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

BUS314 said:


> Would love to see pics


....Bus314........Right now, this Barney bow has bronze Hoyt Cam1/2 cams on it, with a home made shoot-through cable set-up....When I get the right eccentrics on it, I'll see if I can load pics of it....I wanted to shoot it a little bit this week, but Mother Nature isnt cooperating very well....Kinda hard to shoot a bow with 50-55 M.P.H. gusts of wind, and steady winds of 15-25 M.P.H.!...I ownthave Tri Star's on it for a few weeks, in the meantime, I might put my Martin Fury X cams on it....Just to get a "Feel" for the way this bow shoots....Jim


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*now you got me*

OK, you got me. I have been slowly getting into shooting a compound. I still want to shoot barebow but thought it might be fun to experiment with a compound abit. I just bought an old PSE for experiments and find it a fun break from my recurve, olympic and trad shooting. Sooooo, I am thinking a Barnsdale would be great for limited shooter or barebow....I will be looking. Thanks for the info.


----------

